# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Stuck in The Club

## tbtadmin

Heres Clip *#1 of Spencer Kobren and Spex speaking *with UK caller David about his all too typical story of attempting to navigate the treacherous UK hair loss industry. Caveat Emptor, Let the buyer beware! Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is internationally syndicated through the GFQ Network Spencer Kobren  Stuck in The Club is [...]Spencer Kobren  Stuck in The Club is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------

